# New Bundle Monster Plates- Images!



## Thefemaleclown (May 6, 2011)

My new plates came today! woooo!
Sad news is.. I sent all my stamping stuff home SOOO I have to wait two weeks to try them out. Bummer.
Some changes from the old series of plates: The full size images are BIGGER thank goodness. Now there is no need for awkward double stamping on your thumbs or particularly long nails. They also come with backing so no slicing your fingers open on the edges.

A lot more "holiday" designs, specifically for halloween and christmas which is really nice!
Also, less "throw away" designs that you have no idea what they are and you would never want to stamp onto your fingers....
I took pictures so here are the designs available on the new plates.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 6, 2011)

oo thank you so much for posting this.  I couldn't tell what these plates looked like from their teeny tiny little pictures.


----------



## kayjay (May 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting close ups of the plates!!! I'm going to order them today!


----------



## Ngelic (May 9, 2011)

Wow, can't wait for mine to arrive sometime this week! They look soo good!

.. and I just learnt why the backing is needed, lol! I've always wonder why everyone wants their plates to have the backing because it made no sense to me but it does now though, I've never sliced my fingers before.

I feel your pain, I used to do monthly hauls on my blog and not use my new stuff for an enitre month but now.. I just can't wait and have to do them straight away. I would be eager to use these plates too!


----------



## Amber204 (May 9, 2011)

I found a wicked blue and green peacock manicure with 212 cant wait to try it eee!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Thefemaleclown (May 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Amber204* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found a wicked blue and green peacock manicure with 212 cant wait to try it eee!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Ooooh! Can you post a link to it?


----------



## vixie13 (May 9, 2011)

These are fantastic! I'm particulary excited about the shoe stamp on BM 213! I mean... how adorable is that!


----------



## Thefemaleclown (May 11, 2011)

As soon as I'm home (after graduation oh goooosh) I'll do some sample stamps from each plate so if you want to see any designs in particular just let me know, either on this thread or by message, and I'll do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also put up on my blog some pictures comparing plates and some repeat designs.


----------



## Ngelic (May 12, 2011)

I just received mine today and ... one of them was rusty :/

... Not as bad as it sounds but still pretty scary... see?


----------



## llehsal (May 12, 2011)

Oh yikes Ngelic!  Gosh I soooo want to get these...you guys got the suggested nail polish with them?  Or will you be using your normal polish?


----------



## Annelle (May 12, 2011)

awesome awesome awesome pictures thefemaleclown. That's a trillion times better than the rough black and white pictures that bundlemonster provides! Thumbs Up'd


----------



## Thefemaleclown (May 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yikes Ngelic!  Gosh I soooo want to get these...you guys got the suggested nail polish with them?  Or will you be using your normal polish?



Although regular polish does work I'd say get at least the black and the white special polish. The special polish is very opaque and makes nice crisp designs. They would a good investment if you're going to invest in the plates. ALSO, I've seen people just get a bunch of special white polish and tint it with regular polish so it's a new color but the good consistency of the special polish.


----------



## Ngelic (May 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yikes Ngelic!  Gosh I soooo want to get these...you guys got the suggested nail polish with them?  Or will you be using your normal polish?



Regular polish does work sometimes but not always... out of my collection of, say... 150 polishes, I could only get a handful to work beautifully, another handful to work if I put in a little more care and the rest would totally fail. I have yet tried the special polish but right now because it's not going so well with my normal polishes I really would recommend it - I'm actually trying to purchase some now.

Ohh ohh, btw, Bundle Monster's costumer service is superb! I emailed them about the rusted plate and they literally emailed me back within a minute after my super long wall of text. Definitely would purchase from them again.. just love companies that do this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

